# 8 years ago



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

.............


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

suck


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Never Forget:usa: :unitedstates: :unitedstates: :unitedstates: :unitedstates:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The day the world changed.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Never Forget:usa: :unitedstates: :unitedstates: :unitedstates: :unitedstates:


:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Terrorists > :chairshot: < USA

DrillersGoDeeper > :nutkick: < Terrorists


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Terrorist!!! :booty:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

gotta love the soldiers and people over there fighting for us. as for the fallen we love and miss each and everyone of you


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> gotta love the soldiers and people over there fighting for us. as for the fallen we love and miss each and everyone of you


 
I second that! :unitedstates:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> gotta love the soldiers and people over there fighting for us. as for the fallen we love and miss each and everyone of you


 Good choice of words lilbigtonka....couldn't have said it better


----------

